# 2017 Haibike Yamaha



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Individuals report problems with the way e-power is integrated into their pedaling motion. I have the subject hardtail and to me the power delivery is smooth. Am I insensitive? What have others discovered with their Yamaha systems?


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a 2016 haibike with a Yamaha motor and love it. I think it is very smooth and really bike like feel. I have ridden several other motors and think the Yamaha is the best out there. I have seen that it has gotten some bad rap and can't figure out why....?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I had a 17, & now an 18. both were/are fine motors., although the assist on the 18 has a higher cadence, & lots of low end torque that I really like. No motor issues at all on either.
My 18 charges up quicker than my Levo, & seems to have better range as well.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

I've always wondered why the Yamaha motor wasn't used on more bikes, I really like it. It has more torque than most of the motors and like you said the 18 has a higher Cadence that some people like but I don't mind I'm not a big spinner I'd rather mash it. And you can use a normal chain ring up front. 

I rode my bike pretty hard and have not had one issue with the Yamaha motor either just seems Bulletproof. I have over a thousand miles on it don't know if that's a lot or not but not one issue.

Oh and one more thing you can peddle it without the battery and there's no resistance just seems like a normal bike. So if you ever ran out of battery you could actually pedal it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

They way i see it the 2017 is just great. It feels to me like each pedal is like a throttle. It does what i want when i want it. 
I would not worry about all the garbage that is available to read online.
It might be people trying to bad mouth a great system because theirs have so many troubles.
It is obvious Specialized is all about BS selling not ready products and Shimano made big mistakes.
The one i trust are Yamaha, Rocky Mountain and if proven OK(reliable) the new Bosch.
I would buy one if i could find one my size. The problem here in Canada from what i read in 2020 there is no distribution.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

33red said:


> They way i see it the 2017 is just great. It feels to me like each pedal is like a throttle. It does what i want when i want it.
> I would not worry about all the garbage that is available to read online.
> It might be people trying to bad mouth a great system because theirs have so many troubles.
> It is obvious Specialized is all about BS selling not ready products and Shimano made big mistakes.
> ...


Mine Haibike SDURO is a 2018 PW-SE; little difference from the 2017. It has two things about it that aren't so good; torque drops off at high cadence and not as many points of engagement in the motor ratchet. I rarely notice either. 3700 miles problem free, and I haven't noticed a range drop-off. The motor if anything has gotten quieter; this morning I had to linger behind some hikers for a while before they noticed me. I think that I'll be riding the bike for years to come.


----------



## Browneye (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a SE and a X, and have ridden every motor brand except Bafang. 
I find them all more similar than different - the Brose being the quietest, but wind noise at speed is louder than all of them.

I absolutely love both of mine - got the Explore a few months ago, liked it so well I just picked up the Trance. 

From what I hear, the new 2020 X motor is super quiet, and provides higher cadence support and torque. Win win win all around. 

The only thing I think holding them back today is lack of a larger battery pack. For me the 400w in the Explore is fine, and the 500 in the Trance is as well. But I'm old.


----------

